# Who will win the Champions League 2015/2016?



## Matt Drew (Apr 26, 2016)

Who will win the Champions League 2015/2016? Write your suggestions and explanations


----------



## Betting Forum (Apr 26, 2016)

Atletico Madrid, I think this year is theirs, they lost to Real in the last years but this time its revenge time.


----------



## yousuucckkss (Apr 28, 2016)

I would say the same, Atletico Madrid. They played consistently during past 3 weeks both in La liga and champions league. Saw their performance against bayern yesterday, and i'd say they have big chance to win it this time


----------



## mamagenit (May 3, 2016)

in my opinion ,, m.City will be the champion 'cause they are so big ambitions of the owner of m.city to win that champions league trophy


----------



## yousuucckkss (May 7, 2016)

mamagenit said:


> in my opinion ,, m.City will be the champion 'cause they are so big ambitions of the owner of m.city to win that champions league trophy


aah too bad they lost yesterday. All madrid Final again, and i think it will be atletico this year


----------



## gerterer (Sep 26, 2016)

and so I wanted that would have won Atletico


----------



## Peter Portman (Nov 14, 2016)

Atletico shows good results and it is quite possible the club will win


----------

